# Solo travel hints.



## Chucktin (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm contemplating a couple of trips wife is _not_ interested in. New Orleans (relative who is gone into alzhiermer's) and Ellis Island, Statue of Liberty (genealogy related). Looking for a source of hints & inspiration for solo travel. Any resources on the web?


----------

